# FULLY FEATHERED 37 DAY OLD PIGEONS- PARENTS LEFT THEM



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

I have had a rock pigeon and his mate living at my home since last August. They have raised 6 sets of babies all successfully. This last set the female began to molt and her mate did not want to mate with her. She kept pushing herself under him. Long story short...I dont know if he left her to or got into some trouble (he has always stayed near by) he has been missing for a week. A couple days after...i guess she went looking for him. She came back after 2 days and spent time with the babies...then left late in the evening (very unusual). Her babies have had very little parent training. They have only flown from their dovecote to the perch where I have the food. which is about 10 feet and then yesterday she kept them up in a very high tree with her all day. they did not even come down to eat or drink, she brought them down right before she left. She has not returned yet today. They seem very fearful of coming down. With out the parents will these two know what they are supposed to do? I ive in the woods and there are no pigeons around. will they leave and seek out a flock? Does anyone have any experience with this type of scenario? They have a dovecote to sleep in and seed and water in a bowl near by. they are wild though and I have not handled them. I feel they are safe where they are and its not my intention to cage them. I just need someone with experience to let me know whats next? where in the world would the mom have done in the evening right before the sun set? will she come back again (based on experience). I am very invested in these birds and my heart hurts that this happened. I want the best outcome for all of them. any advice would help.
Thanks!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's usually the other way round. The parents chase the youngsters away when they are old enough so the new lot of babies can hatch and get raised. At 6 weeks old they should be able to eat by themselves. Just make sure the seed and water bowls are visible to them. I'm sure they will be ok and will stick around.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Marina B said:


> It's usually the other way round. The parents chase the youngsters away when they are old enough so the new lot of babies can hatch and get raised. At 6 weeks old they should be able to eat by themselves. Just make sure the seed and water bowls are visible to them. I'm sure they will be ok and will stick around.


That's how it was for all of the other babies. These two have no clue what is going on. they keep slamming into my window :-( I did see them both go on the ground for about 5 minutes and fly to my roof. I guess they would stay here because they don't know there is a big world out there? One is male and the other is female. Will one of them leave on their own? or if they go will they typically go together? All the others have always left together but since mamma and daddy aren't guiding I just don't know what to expect. The male keeps jabbing his sister in the head when she tries to lay next to him. I hoping the momma comes back tomorrow. I feel like she went to find another mate. I need her to finish her job!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will stay together and probably won't leave. Most important will be to make sure they are eating and have a safe place to sleep at night. Why do they keep on slamming against the window? Trying to get inside? If so, let them in. When mommy returns, let them out again. If she doesn't return, I guess you have to finish the job. You won't be able to check their droppings? A youngster that is eating enough will produce brown firm droppings. If green and creamy, then they are producing starvation droppings.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Marina B said:


> They will stay together and probably won't leave. Most important will be to make sure they are eating and have a safe place to sleep at night. Why do they keep on slamming against the window? Trying to get inside? If so, let them in. When mommy returns, let them out again. If she doesn't return, I guess you have to finish the job. You won't be able to check their droppings? A youngster that is eating enough will produce brown firm droppings. If green and creamy, then they are producing starvation droppings.


They had green wet droppings the night before last. Last night they were brown and wet. I did see them grab water last night out of the dish. They acted like they were looking for her this morning and flew around the house and stayed in a tree. sure enough the momma showed up. They have been in a tree since 9:30 and its almost 12 now. None of them have eaten. I am wondering if she is grieving? Do they eat less when they molt? She is molting. Why wouldn't the babies eat this morning??? I put the seeds right in front of them.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sherrirt1990 said:


> They had green wet droppings the night before last. Last night they were brown and wet. I did see them grab water last night out of the dish. They acted like they were looking for her this morning and flew around the house and stayed in a tree. sure enough the momma showed up. They have been in a tree since 9:30 and its almost 12 now. None of them have eaten. I am wondering if she is grieving? Do they eat less when they molt? She is molting. Why wouldn't the babies eat this morning??? I put the seeds right in front of them.


and its pouring out. she and the babies are still in the tree.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They do mourn the loss of a mate, but won't let themselves starve to death. Have you seen the babies eating before she left? Not just pecking at seeds, but swallowing them. Watery green droppings doesn't sound good. At that age, they will copy what the mom does. If she flies down to eat, they will follow her.

Is there any way you can catch her and the babies? Just to do a checkup. If mom is sick, she won't feed the babies.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Marina B said:


> They do mourn the loss of a mate, but won't let themselves starve to death. Have you seen the babies eating before she left? Not just pecking at seeds, but swallowing them. Watery green droppings doesn't sound good. At that age, they will copy what the mom does. If she flies down to eat, they will follow her.
> 
> Is there any way you can catch her and the babies? Just to do a checkup. If mom is sick, she won't feed the babies.


The last time they ate was 12:30 yesterday. They did have firm droppings though out the day. It was the nighttime droppings that were wet. I cant catch them:-( I can see them all in the tree. It was pouring out and they are all just perched like its no big deal.i can see the babies grooming and she is just looking around. why on earth won't she bring them down?? Its been a full 24 hours since the last meal they had. I know she is probably tired but normally she doesn't like the rain. I have her pech on both my porches and she hasnt gone to either one. What is happening here??


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Sherrirt1990 said:


> The last time they ate was 12:30 yesterday. They did have firm droppings though out the day. It was the nighttime droppings that were wet. I cant catch them:-( I can see them all in the tree. It was pouring out and they are all just perched like its no big deal.i can see the babies grooming and she is just looking around. why on earth won't she bring them down?? Its been a full 24 hours since the last meal they had. I know she is probably tired but normally she doesn't like the rain. I have her pech on both my porches and she hasnt gone to either one. What is happening here??


She finally came down with her babies and ate. She is hanging out with them in their nesting box. Her poop is green like she ate grass and its solid. I really really want her to finish raising these babies. They are not confident yet.


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi, this did happen to a baby pigeon on our balcony the parents didn't come back for 2 nights. I was beside myself with worry, so after the second night I decided to take the baby to the bird rescue centre that happens to be in our town. I got there and handed the baby over, and then received a phone call from my son saying the parents had arrived and the mother was very stressed and was pecking her husband. I grabbed the baby back and rushed home, put the baby back on the balcony and the parents immediately swooped down and fed the baby. 
I'm not sure if the parents were close by watching, but it seemed to be very neglectful of them to leave the baby overnight on it's own in the cold ...I had to make a box cover to shelter it from the wind. And my stomach was in knots worrying about it. 

I can't advise you, only perhaps put food down but you already do that. Try the baby food which is mixed with water so is easy for the chick to eat if they do come down, or can you put it nearer to them, so they can't miss it ...with some water too. 

I don't know these pigeons, Ive invested in massive bags of food, hay, nests, and even an electric chic warmer, as we had to bring a baby in once. The parents don't even build a nest, they just plonk the egg on our artificial grass and that's it, in the open...we've had to move a garden table over it to make a roof. 

Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your story. I am so glad that your son caught you in time to return the baby. My momma pigeon stayed last night and she took her kids for a flight this morning. she is eating and so are the babies. It is so strange to see her so high up in a tree. Its like she is watching or waiting. Her behavior is much more like her normal self today. She is irritated with her kids ;-) I am still looking in the sky for the daddy. He lived here for such a long time and it was not like him to leave the area..especially with babies in the nest. He is so smart and so fast that its hard for me to believe he was caught by something. I hope he just got a little sidetracked and he is on his way back. I will keep you posted


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hope he returns! Glad things are working out for the mom and babies.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Hope he returns! Glad things are working out for the mom and babies.


Thank you. Its been a weird day. She took her daughter out and flew her solo and left the male in the dovecote. then she brought her up to her sleeping roost then pecked her for getting on the wrong side. Little things just laid there and shook :-( I just dont know what to expect. I wonder if she will leave with them or stay.....


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

One can easily get so involved with them. She will be seeking a new mate. The youngsters might get chased away when that happens, but will return for food.


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

It will be hard for her to feed two hungry babies without her husband. They work so well as a team, and are usually good parents. I hope the male returns.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Pigeonsonbalcony said:


> It will be hard for her to feed two hungry babies without her husband. They work so well as a team, and are usually good parents. I hope the male returns.


The mother has stuck around but she is being a little rough with her daughter. She keeps jabbing her in the head with her beak and at one point it looked like she was holding her down. I also heard her growl at her. What is this about? The little female is really shook up.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Pigeonsonbalcony said:


> It will be hard for her to feed two hungry babies without her husband. They work so well as a team, and are usually good parents. I hope the male returns.


They are eating seed on their own now...thank goodness!!


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Marina B said:


> One can easily get so involved with them. She will be seeking a new mate. The youngsters might get chased away when that happens, but will return for food.


She has taken them out for short flights. I feel like she is really being rough with her daughter. I don't see the baby has done anything wrong...(of course I dont speak bird though so what do i know???)


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

Has the father shown up at all? There is a lot of squabbling around with other siblings that have grown up and come back. Some times the parents jab the babies to make them fly I think. Today, I saw the youngest baby jab another older sibling, can you believe that. The older sibling didn't seem to have done anything wrong, but had a go back.


----------



## Sherrirt1990 (Oct 5, 2021)

Pigeonsonbalcony said:


> Has the father shown up at all? There is a lot of squabbling around with other siblings that have grown up and come back. Some times the parents jab the babies to make them fly I think. Today, I saw the youngest baby jab another older sibling, can you believe that. The older sibling didn't seem to have done anything wrong, but had a go back.


The father did not come back? Momma is a little cranky I think. Yesterday she would only let her daughter sleep on her roost...tonight she wants both of them there but the male has no room. The siblings seem very close. He looks out for his sister.


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

It's such a shame the father did not come back. That is strange..something must have happened.


----------

